# Creek/ oyster bed question



## timothyroland (Feb 26, 2017)

I put my kayak in at the demeries Creek boat ramp and went up stream. I found some big oyster beds up there near docks. It gets narrow at low tide but looks a lot wider at hight tide. Would this be a good spot to catch trout and red fish. I'm new to salt water fishing and trying to figure things out. Thanks. Demeries Creek feeds into blackbeard Creek on the richmond hill side.


----------



## sea trout (Feb 26, 2017)

Yes that sounds like a great spot to try. Try it on the incoming tide and when the tide is starting to pull out from high tide. Try spots you find that are similar the same way.
The tide may be coming in and almost full and you may or may not catch fish. If you don't...a couple hours later when tide is pulling off of it you might catch fish.


----------



## timothyroland (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks,  I'll try it both ways.


----------



## shallowminded (Feb 27, 2017)

Ditto what sea trout says.

Demeries feeds into the Medway River, not Blackbeard. If you are looking at google, it is labeled wrong. Demeries should be a good area for you.

http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11511.shtml


----------



## timothyroland (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks for clearing that up. I'm new to the area and going off Google maps to see were things are. Is there a launch any were to get closer to St catherine sound?  From the way it looks on the map it's a long ways.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Feb 27, 2017)

if you find oysters...eventually you will redfish. Soak a quartered crab between the dock and that oyster bed, different creeks can produce at different times. Usually the best time is when the water is moving the most...last hour of the incoming, first hour of the outgoing..or vice versa.


----------



## timothyroland (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## shallowminded (Feb 27, 2017)

Mullet works great for reds too - fresh or frozen. As far as ramps in that area, nothing wrong with Demeries. You can also try Sunbury boat ramp. As you leave the ramp, work along to the right along the bank.  Still a very long way to St Cats sound. You also have Kilkenny which gets you close to Ossabaw - Big Tom creek. I am not that familiar with the area. Bear in mind that closer to the islands is not necessarily better fishing. Probably better exercise as you will be paddling your butt off to get there! Keep in mind, we get very strong tides here. If it is a 9 foot tide you will be working very hard. Plan accordingly.


----------



## timothyroland (Feb 27, 2017)

I've noticed that about the tides and trying to watch them. Main thing I'm trying to figure out is how far the fish run up stream, and if being closer to the ocean would equal better fishing.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Feb 27, 2017)

for trout and redfish you don't have to be close to the ocean at all...both will tolerate very low salinity levels..some of the small feeder creeks are often times your best bet.


----------

